# Classifieds > Testimonials >  JungleBox.net

## Johnny O. Farnen

Conversion Kits &ndash; Jungle Box

Has anyone hereabout used this vendor before? They have a few products like the tank conversion kits, I am considering purchasing. I just wanted to put some feelers out before I drop a serious chunk of change. By my calculations, their kits would save me a few hundred dollars and hours of work in my ongoing critter room remodeling project.

----------


## John Clare

Dane Thaanum (the guy behind junglebox) is a decent fellow.  I have purchased one conversion kit from him and I have no complaints - it does exactly what it's supposed to.  However, I decided to make my own variant with narrower vents.  It's the same basic design though.  I've purchased from him more than once, but only one kit.  I'd definitely deal with him again.

----------


## Tropicok

Thanks for recommending Junglebox.  I can get very good used tanks and have been converting them but the kits are a much better option.

----------

